# Remote control for old TV.



## justsally (11 Dec 2008)

Our old TV remote control has given up the ghost.

Does anyone know where in Ireland I can buy one of these, I've tried a universal one from Power City but it doesn't have the code for our model - Grundig P37-440/1.

Thanks.


----------



## Zoro (11 Dec 2008)

claim to have one.


----------



## Caveat (11 Dec 2008)

I think the universal remotes are hit and miss anyway - even if they do supposedly have the codes.

I'd say your best bet would be to go 'old school' rather than the likes of _Power City_ - try an old, established local retail guy who does repairs etc. 

(these guys can be harder to find these days but you should be able to recognise them by their ruffled hair, blue overalls and poor eyesight )

_Edit: crossed with Zoro_


----------



## justsally (11 Dec 2008)

Thanks for the replies.

Zoro I saw one on the site you mentioned alright, but as you say they "claim" to have one. So, because I've never used them or know anyone who bought from them I was hoping to trace one in Ireland, to be sure, to be sure.   Meantime I'll start looking around for guys in blue overalls, ruffled hair and poor eyesight ...Thanks Caveat.

If I can't find a supplier nearer home I'll buy from the UK site.

Thanks again.


----------



## Sue Ellen (11 Dec 2008)

Your best bet is to buy one that can be returned if it is not suitable.  I therefore searched for one that was packaged without the sealed plastic.

I found the [broken link removed] universal remote control for TV, DVD and VCR to be very good.  Because it was so easy to use we eventually bought three of them.  They used to be sold in Argos but they don't appear to have them anymore.  I'm not sure if they are sold in Power City or DID now.  Grundig is listed as one of the matches for it.  We didn't even need to tune it in on any of our old tellys.


----------



## justsally (11 Dec 2008)

ok, thanks for that. I'll see if I can pick up the Phillips one...and as you say one that is not sealed.

Cheers


----------



## PyritePete (22 Apr 2009)

Hi there, we have an old Grundig tv the original remote is knackered and bought the universal remote - the problem is that NTL have relocated some channels recently and the colour & brightness is at its highest. The uni remote cant tune in any channels and cant turn down colour & brightness. Did anyone buy from telly parts in the UK?

Thanks for any help


----------



## Aurnia (22 Apr 2009)

Try this site: www.remotesreplaced.co.uk. It is in the UK (found it on the net)but if the model isn't there, they'll program it for you. Remote might not be the exact same as original but it will be programmed to your tv. 
Cost is about 20 sterling and delivery takes about a week or two. Very timely. Only downfall was I think no instructions to say what button is for what (eg for the tuning in) but was a simple case of figuring it out.

I used it to get a remove for my old portable Ferguson T14R and still in perfect service back in Oct 07. Best thing I ever bought. I can honestly say as I bought the universals like everyone else had couldn't get them to work and as another poster mentioned, the channel frequencies have moved so you do need the remote to tune in. So the universals are a waste of time and money.

I've recently recommended an aunt of mine to check this crowd out as she also found same problem with the universals. Her Tv is a Black Diamond and she was quoted 45 Euro min for a new one. Place was southside but not sure where - think it might be Sandyford.

But in these times 20 stg (25 euro or so) v's 45+ euro. I know where I'd be going.

*edit*

Just noticed that the site I gave you is from the same people that Zoro mentioned. Must be a mirror or sister site - same physical address and company name. So to answer question Justsally - I've used the company and the remote I got does what it says on the tin!


----------



## PyritePete (27 Apr 2009)

I have just ordered one from telly parts in the UK...will update when arrives


----------



## justsally (27 Apr 2009)

I bought the remote control from telly parts as mentioned by Zoro(seems a log time ago now ) and it did what it said on the packet.  Thanks for the help folks.


----------



## PyritePete (5 May 2009)

tv remote arrived today, all fine. Thanks Zoro. Its not the original Grundig but it works all the features needed.


----------

